# Could this be related to the Hemangiosarcoma?



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It could be, I would certainly give your vet a call. The other thing, and I am really hoping this is what it is, could be her stomach is too empty. Try giving her a couple dog cookies right before she goes to sleep at night, that should help.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would give the vet a call. Three mornings in a row would concern me.


----------



## Brodie's Mom (Aug 27, 2012)

She always eats her breakfast and dinner. And at about 8pm she gets a bowl of apples and fresh berries. So she shouldn't be overly hungry. But, I will give her an extra treat tonight and see if that helps.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Give it right before she goes to sleep for the night. Sure hope it helps :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brodie's Mom*

Brodie's Mom

A call to the vet certainly wouldn't hurt anything. I would call.
Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Brodie's Mom (Aug 27, 2012)

Good news to report. Brodie did not throw up this morning. Gave her extra apples & berries and then two fortune cookies (she loves them). One of the fortunes was "You will enjoy a healthy life" - I hope they are right! It made me smile at least.


----------

